# Reasons not to shop at Walmart?



## jjohns50

Hello! Sorry if this isn't the appropriate place to ask, but I wanted the opinion of like-minded parents. Background: I am trying to write a business plan for a boutique. The target market will mostly be moms. It will carry mommy + me outfits, nursing wear, regular clothes for moms (read: graphic tees), organic infant clothes, and accessories such as natural teething rings. My question is, why would you rather shop a place like this as apposed to say a Walmart? Or would you not prefer to shop somewhere like this?
In my area, the closest place to buy baby supplies apart from a walmart is a Babies r us & that store is over 45 minutes away. 
Any opinions appreciated!


----------



## pansorie

I just don't like Wal-Mart and try to avoid it like the plague. Fortunately, I live in a big city and there are plenty of other choices all within 15 minutes of where I live. But if Walmart was my only option the boutique would have to be competitive, and the quality higher end. I am OK with spending more for higher quality material, but I wouldn't be able to justify something like a $60 dress for a 3 month old. 
There are tons of baby shops here, and the ones that are pretty successful are usually like a second hand consignment shop or organic stores. The organic store that I have been to is actually very expensive, but it seems to stay pretty busy as they cater to the all natural, no plastic toys crowd. 

I prefer the gently used second hand stores when it comes to clothes and some accessories.


----------



## DaisyDreamer

carbon footprint transporting goods overseas to WalMart stores, cheap chemical-laden clothes and other gods you don't know what's in it, ties with other greedy corporations responsible for polluting and endangering our planet, unethical treatment of animals, unethical use of space and resources

Generally I go to consignment stores for baby clothes they really do grow too quick to invest much money into their wardrobe at each stage


----------



## redneckhippy

Walmart doesn't have many natural options or non-standard options. Target might be a bigger "competitor" from crunchy mamas since they do carry a number of natural products. However, none of the chain stores usually have the products that mom botuques do, such as Tulas or other non-ergo baby carries and a variety of cloth diapers. Also, small mom stores can usually give you solid advice on picking one or on cloth diaper care. Also the ones I've gone to often hold classes or mom events or offer breastfed support so those would be additional draws.


----------



## vermeil

Definitely classes or workshops, advice etc. That would set you apart from the big boxes. Our popular baby store has a big selection of baby carriers you can borrow at low cost (with a deposit) to try them out before you buy, cloth diaper classes, quality wood toys, natural soaps and such, natural detergent by volume, ie refills if you bring your bottles, etc.

I can't stand Walmart because they treat their employees like crap. Give them just enough hours so they don't qualify for social benefits. 8 employees at a local Walmart tried to create a union - it was a tiny subdivision of the store - and they closed down the whole flippin store! Dozens lost their jobs. They say they buy local but it's very hit and miss, and not much french labelling. Blah.


----------



## StillPraying

Agree with Vermeil, they're awful to employees. My aunt is a store manager and has been in several different stores yet she gets treated like garbage and ran into the dirt at every single one. 

My issue with shopping at a boutique instead of Wal-Mart, is that a lot of the boutiques here charge more for literally the same item that Wal-Mart carries (Target does the same thing). So I would say youd need to have products Wal-Mart doesn't carry, but don't make it more expensive than Amazon. Because if I can get it substantiously cheaper on Amazon I will. Lol I will say that no stores in my area carry cloth diapers or even second hand cloth diapers. And I'm in Southern California! 

Love the idea the other ladies mentioned of having workshops/classes and maybe guest speakers on topics like childbirth/breastfeeding/diapering etc.


----------



## misspriss

Well, my experience as a Walmart employee wasn't any worse than any other retail, and quite a step above many fast food or smaller retail outlets. They are a business and they don't pay a lot, but I was never mistreated or taken advantage of. I worked there 4.5 years, met my husband there, and still shop there.

I shop there for paper goods, health and beauty items, toiletries, first aid, etc - best prices. I do shop occasionally for groceries. I do NOT buy baby items almost at all there, I do not buy clothes there, I do not by diapers or wipes there. I do not buy baby toiletries there.

I do, however, buy those items from Target, so they might be your bigger competitor. I also buy consignment mainly for baby clothes, as they go through them so fast and hardly have any wear on them.


----------



## tobywells

Personal approach is the best way to be a successful in your business nowadays. Walmart has a variety of goods but no advices, trainings, webinars, no community. Online marketing in Facebook and Instagram can also help you get to your customers, like-minded audiences.


----------

